# Today on RO-Saturday



## Elf Mommy (Nov 28, 2009)

[align=center]










































[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday to NZminilops! Michelle's dear Sakura left us this January, and she's thinking her heart might be ready for another bunny to love soon.[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] 
Happy Birthday to Katie, a new member this year from Australia. She's new to the forum and Sweets is her first bunny!









































[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday to luna21, mom to Molly and Princess![/align][align=center]Luna is a veteran bunny board member and we hope she checks in with us soon to let us know how her two loves are doing![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday to JamesCarden, Dad to Wolverine, Smoky and Lilly[/align][align=center]








[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] 



































[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday to Vegeta's Gir Sammich. This new member popped in to ask some medical questions this month, and hopefully is here to stay![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday to jessicalovesjesse, mom to Pippin![/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]From Flashy and theTribute Video 2009[/align][align=center]


> *
> Iâm thinking this year it would be nice for people to contribute their own design *(this is the main specific reason I have posted this so early). So what Iâm looking for is for people to submit scene that they feel would be appropriate for this video. This could be a scene with a rainbow and some landscape, or what you imagine Rainbow Bridge to be, a photo you have taken yourself (say of a rainbow, or some peaceful scenery), it could be a drawing or a collage, it could be a digitally created scene or similar, or anything else you feel might work. I do ask though that we have no photos of pets or other animals in there, and I guess no pictures of people either, because I feel that might detract away from the rabbit being mentioned. Remember, this is a general picture and will be used to remember several different rabbits. I canât promise to use them all (because I donât know how many people might be interested), I also canât actually promise to use any of them, but any that are used will have a mention of the artist on them.* If you want to do one of these, then please let me know so I know if I am waiting for any submissions (I would hate to complete the video and miss out someoneâs work because I didnât realise it was being done).*


[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]





Caption Contest TIEBREAKER VOTE!!!

[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
Write a Caption for Caption Contest #53





[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Bunnies who need your well-wishes:[/align][align=center]Nicolevin's Jenniwho is battling pasturella[/align][align=center]kirbyultra's Kirby who is feeling very gassy[/align][align=center]hln917's Baci who is not acting up to par[/align][align=center]Orchid's Dougal who is breathing very heavily
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Look for the vote Saturday on our Hoppy Holidays Photo Contest ! The vote will only last one day, so I have enough time to make the banners to post starting this Monday![/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]A new Photo Phile Contest will also start this week! Keep your eyes peeled!
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]  [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know who the mystery bun is, but he/she is adorable. Those have to be the prettiest eyes I have seen on a rabbit.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 28, 2009)

Is that Boz's Louie?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 28, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Is that Boz's Louie?


YES!!!


----------



## irishlops (Nov 28, 2009)

*Amy27 wrote: *


> I don't know who the mystery bun is, but he/she is adorable. Those have to be the prettiest eyes I have seen on a rabbit.


:nod

I agree.


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 28, 2009)

couldnt guess the mystery bun but what fabulous whiskers! thanks minda for my daily whisker fix


----------



## nicolevins (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting about Jenni.  


And OMG Mystery Bunny looks like JENNI ! I cant believe it.(Sorry about the badly taken pic but search nicolevins on youtube I have a few vids of Jenni please have a look. She looks like Mystery Bunny alot more in real life even with the white on the nose and stipe on the head!) 







P.S : Jenni has those blue eyes. Look at my pic there on the left


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Nov 28, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is that Boz's Louie?
> ...


I was pretty sure it was one on Boz's kids when I saw the photo


----------



## nicolevins (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks like Louie!!


----------

